# Klipsch R-28F or Polk RTiA9 ?



## devinfyeah (Jul 1, 2017)

Title says it all, already have R-28F but I'm getting a second pair and never heard the RTiA9's in person yet :smile:
60% HT and 40% Music listening
also using a Onkyo TX-SR706, would it power those RTi's bi-amped just fine or would I need more?


----------

